# GERD, Lansoprazole and IBS-help!



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

I have recently been diagnosed with GERD. I thought that I may have had it a while back, but only recently been to see a gastroentorologist.

My symptoms include, lump in the throat feeling, chest pain, pain around my breast bone (particularly when eating) , urgency to go to the toilet after eating, stomach ache and pain in the oesophagus, feeling that my food is stuck. I also get diarrhoea with my IBS.

Last night my chest pain was worse, (I had tortellini with a tomato sauce so i guess it was the acid) so I went to the doctor this morning who prescribed Lansoprazole. I'm a bit worried about taking it though, as there seems to be a lot of possible side effects!

I don't know what to do, I have to wait to have my scans done, and I'm not even sure what these will entail.

Any tips on GERD or Lansoprazole would be much appreciated!


----------

